#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  automatically match cell color from list to calendar view

## themountain

Wondering if someone could help me.

I have created a calendar in excel that populates from a list of information. In the main list tab, i have many different columns of information. Each month has a different tab, and each day pulls the information from the list and displays only two columns(job# and customer name). I have this working great. The part I need help with is once each job has a status, we manually highlight the line in the list. Green for complete, yellow for partial, and red for cancelled. I need the calendar view to match the color of the corresponding job number. another problem is we sort and filter the list and when we do this conditional formatting doesnt work well. Is there any other way to do this? Also know that I have never used VBA.
Thanks,

----------

